# more pc probs



## iGotNoTime (Oct 25, 2006)

I am new here so don't really know what has happened, maybe you could explain a bit.


mat125 said:


> seems to go through the motions of wanting to work but theres nothing happening on my monitor.


Could you be specific as to what motions?

With some video cards the monitor will not turn on until it receives a signal from the motherboard that all is ago. So the motions you think it is going through may not mean anything. For example if by motions you mean the fans start and the drives spin up that is simply a sign that your power supply works and nothing more.

One suggestion I have at this point is to remove the RAM and plug it back in, and when you do make sure it is in the proper direction and secured firmly. RAM has caused this problem for me more than any other hardware. Second I would test it with another video card as that may be aged or damaged.


----------



## mat125 (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks for your reply. yes it seems that the motions i was trying to describe are your first guess, the power suply is ok and thats all. you talk about RAM im a novice at pc internals and aint got a clue what that is. if its the memory ill check that, as for the others i know my pc has an intigrated graphic and sound cards but where and what they look like i have no idea. as an idea i took the processor out of the pc and the pc didnt cut out, and it did when i replaced it. that is why i was lead to think it was a processor problem not telling some thing else to work. hope this is more helpful, thanks for the time and effort taken to reply

mat125


----------



## iGotNoTime (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes the memory sticks. If they are integrated I would say there is a chance your motherboard sustained some damage. You can buy new motherboards for less than $75 brand new factory sealed all over the net. Even removing the processor as you describe makes it sound further like a motherboard problem. A fall will not damage a processor that severely. Just about the only way to do damage to a CPU is heat. I would first try the memory thing though.


----------



## mat125 (Oct 26, 2006)

ok thanks for your help. i think i might buy another pc and keep this one for spares. one more question, all my stuff is on the hard drive and i need it. if i buy another pc is it possible to connect 2 hard drives or if i connect myold one instead of the one that comes with the pc will everything be ok


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

If you buy a new pc, it will most likely be proprietary, meaning a dell, compaq etc. You can install your current hard drive to a new computer as a secondary drive and access it to get the info.

I doubt the new computer will boot the operating system on your old drive. That only works if you have the same processor connected to the same HD.

Before you get a new computer, try this: disconnect your sound card, all pci cards and everything that isn't absolutely essential. Boot the computer with only the processor and harddrive and monitor. Even unplug the mouse and keyboard. If it boots, then try hooking up components one at a time. Last ditch effort here.


----------



## iGotNoTime (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes correct. As long as you don't modify the BIOS on the new system it should be set to it's own hard drive to boot from. The only suggestion I have is making *sure* that the jumpers on both the new drive and the old drive are set properly prior to powering it up.


----------



## pcrepairsdirect (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, are you getting any unusally beeping noises or flashing lights when you try to boot up the computer?

www.pcrepairsdirect.co.uk


----------



## TrexConsumer (Mar 13, 2007)

http://discussions.virtualdr.com/


----------



## satchmo (Apr 6, 2007)

I know it's an old thread, but if you still have your old PC, here is a question.

Do you see _anything_ on the monitor screen?

If not, you could have connected the monitor to the wrong video card.

Many motherboards have their own video card connector, but if you have installed a separate graphics card, you have to make sure that you connected the monitor to the graphic card instead of the motherboard.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Apr 26, 2007)

you could always reset the jumper and see what happens....not sure what caused the damage I read something about dropping it!
Hard Drives do not like being subjected to impacts like that....is ther a link to the first of the story?


----------

